# Particles for honorifics



## Wasdoog

Hiya. 

I'm a bit unclear on how to use particles in Korean, sorry no hangeul but I'll try to transliterate. 

Basically, for -da ending infinitives, do I use the conjugating particle and an honorific particle? Or are they the same thing and I'm missing something? 

For example:

Saranghaeyo is honorific.

Saranghae is familiar.

What makes these words honorifics work? Is it a conjugation issue?

Kamsahamnida!


----------



## Rance

Wasdoog said:


> Basically, for -da ending infinitives, do I use the conjugating particle and an honorific particle? Or are they the same thing and I'm missing something?



I personally think treating honorific particles as part of bigger category, conjugating particle, will make things understand easier(or so I hope).
Within conjugating particles, there are different types which decide tense, honorifics, etc.



Wasdoog said:


> Saranghaeyo is honorific.
> 
> Saranghae is familiar.



In Korean, there are different ways to show respect and one of them is modifying the final ending of a verb.
This is known as 상대높임범(there are also 주체높임법 and 객체높임법).
In 상대높임법, you identify the level of respect based on the ending of the verb.
사랑해요 has ending of -해요 which is known as 해요체, and this is considered as 두루높임(informal honorific).
사랑해 has ending of -해 which is known as 해체(반말체), and this is considered as 
두루낮춤(informal familiar).


----------



## zero1434

Wasdoog said:


> Basically, for -da ending infinitives, do I use the conjugating particle and an honorific particle? Or are they the same thing and I'm missing something?



I am not a korean teacher. and I don't know korean grammar well. but I think I can answer this question. ^^ 

my answer is "yes" and I don't think you miss something 


사랑하다. 사랑합니다. 사랑해. 사랑하자. 사랑함(noun).  conjugating particle
사랑해요. is 사랑(noun) + 해요(v)  honorific particle



Wasdoog said:


> For example:
> 
> Saranghaeyo is honorific.
> 
> Saranghae is familiar.
> 
> What makes these words honorifics work? Is it a conjugation issue?
> 
> Kamsahamnida!



I(s)(나는) love(v)(사랑하다.) you너(o). --> 사랑(noun)해(verb).

사랑해요. 사랑(noun) +해요(verb)(honorific thing)

In english, love can be used a verb and noun but in korean we use "사랑" only as noun. you can't use it as a verb .



show(v) 보여주다.(v)  

show me. (나에게)보여줘. (familiar)

could you show me?  (나에게)보여주세요. (honorific)


I hope this will help.

P.S: if you find anything that I have made mistake in english please tell me what they are. thanks~ ^^


----------

